# B6 Multi Function Steering Wheel Coding



## rangerfan (Jul 9, 2007)

Recently swapped OEM steering wheel with MFSW but can seem to get the coding right. 07 Passat Wagon 2.0t, automatic, cruise control and rear wiper. New module suffix E. CEL code for steering angle sensor and no communication with cruise control module. Also, steering wheel and traction control lights are on. Any thoughts? :confused


----------



## The Scotsman 1 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: B6 Multi Function Steering Wheel Coding (rangerfan)*

This reply is about the same actual car. We have swapped out the original 4 spoke non-MFSW with a 3 spoke MFSW with airbag. The airbag harness is 1K0 971 584 L and the SWCM is 3C0 953 549 E. All buttons on the steering wheel work and we can control the audio and the MFD. The buttons illuminate and the horn works. To supplement the above post from Rangerfan, I am afraid I caused a complication by not connecting properly a multi plug to the steering wheel control module. The multi plug was from the cruise control stalk and this caused the cruise not to work. I dismantled this morning and discovered the error. The multi plug is now connected and the cruise now works.
However a few other issues remain. There are two warning lights lit in the instrument cluster. These are the steering wheel and ABS. Also down beside the gear lever, ESP Off is lit and we can't change it by pressing it. The steering is heavy, although there is still some power assistance. The present coding is 0002214. Is this correct for a 2007 Passat Wagon Auto 2.0t with full MFD and cruise on a separate left stalk?








Please share any ideas you may have.









_Modified by The Scotsman 1 at 9:58 AM 9-12-2009_


_Modified by The Scotsman 1 at 10:08 AM 9-12-2009_


----------



## TDI_Jeffster (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: B6 Multi Function Steering Wheel Coding (The Scotsman 1)*

Not to sure if this will help you, as my vehicle is an 09 CC but here's the relevant coding in my car;
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 919 475 HW: 3C8 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H07 0007 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 97540825304037
Coding: 100101
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 HW: 5N0 959 655 
Component: J234__313 VW10 HI 1815 
Revision: 19013000 Serial number: 0039BPJPKQAJ 
Coding: 0012595
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
Part No: 3C8 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0003
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AJ HW: 3C0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 0025 
Revision: 00030000 Serial number: 3C5953507CN 
Coding: 0001511
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
Part No: 3C8 959 537 
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H2ÿ 0021 
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
Also, when I attempted to change the country code of my instrument cluster in the past, I had similar ABS and ESP lights as you describe. They went away after I went back to US coding.
Good luck


_Modified by TDI_Jeffster at 9:14 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## rangerfan (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: B6 Multi Function Steering Wheel Coding (TDI_Jeffster)*

Here is the solution:
Steering Wheel Module Coding: 0002114
Reset Basic Setting for Steering Angle Sensor (G85) ala Ross-Tech WIki
Cleared Code in Steering Wheel Module
To Correct Heavy Steering(No Assist)/Traction Control Light -- Turned Steering Wheel Full Left then Full Right 
CEL was actually a TCM Code-- Started and Shut Off Vehicle Three Times Which Stopped the Hard Clunk When Put In Gear & Cleared Codes
It took some research and a bit of trial and error but it all works now!


----------



## Роберт МК (10 mo ago)

Hello.
Can anyone explain to me for the first steering wheel change on my pass b6 what is needed.
can I put a steering wheel of Passat B7 or Golf 6?
How is the appropriate code found?


----------

